# A-13A Automatic



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

b-)


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice! Same dimensions as the original? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

Automatic ? Flyback ? Wow :-!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice on that strap.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Would like to add this one to complement my A-13A MK1...looks phenomenal.

Paolo, rough ETA?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

This is nice, Paolo! What movement did you use?


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

pushers and crown on the left?


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

I’m in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks very nice - what movement is in it?


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

@ MadsNilsson : yes, it's just the same dimension, but obviously it's thicker (16,3 mm) because of the movement. I played a lot with the size of the lugs and the surface finishing and to my eyes it dones't look so thick.
@ Nokie : it's one of the many I'm testing. This one is made with a fabric made by a company that makes sails. I'm also testing the straps of Red Rock and a classic Louisiana alligator matt. I'm still designing the buckle.
@ R1P, Jpfahrstar and KAS118: it's a Dubois Dupraz 2079, flyback, luxe finishing, modified. I'm enthusiast of this movement that withstood LOT of abuses on the prototype #1 and I'm enthusiast of DD people, very much supporting a micro brand like mine. 
@ jatherly: so glad you asked that! It has been one of the key decisions developing this project. The charging crown sits very low on this movement, so that it badly rubs the back of the hand if installed on the right side. This is particularly evident while driving, riding a bike or during any other activities when your hand is not lined with the forearm. Moving the controls on the left was a big question mark, but eventually it made things very comfortable. Also, the crow is slightly conical.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

@ MadsNilsson : yes, it's just the same dimension, but obviously it's thicker (16,3 mm) because of the movement. I played a lot with the size of the lugs and the surface finishing and to my eyes it dones't look so thick.
@ Nokie : it's one of the many I'm testing. This one is made with a fabric made by a company that makes sails. I'm also testing the straps of Red Rock and a classic Louisiana alligator matt. I'm still designing the buckle.
@ R1P, Jpfahrstar and KAS118: it's a Dubois Dupraz 2079, flyback, luxe finishing, modified. I'm enthusiast of this movement that withstood LOT of abuses on the prototype #1 and I'm enthusiast of DD people, very much supporting a micro brand like mine. 
@ jatherly: so glad you asked that! It has been one of the key decisions developing this project. The charging crown sits very low on this movement, so that it badly rubs the back of the hand if installed on the right side. This is particularly evident while driving, riding a bike or during any other activities when your hand is not lined with the forearm. Moving the controls on the left was a big question mark, but eventually it made things very comfortable. Also, the crow is slightly conical.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Ciao Paolo,

I'm giving you a big, big hand, that's passion! And what a long flight it has been starting with the A-13A to your mechanical A-13A now! b-)|>

Love the new chrono-minute and of course with these lugs it will shine on straps. Size looks good to me, if there's a watch type that's can be worn bold it's a pilot chrono, right? 

Can't wait for more pictures, man!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

paolorange said:


> @ R1P, Jpfahrstar and KAS118: it's a Dubois Dupraz 2079, flyback, luxe finishing, modified. I'm enthusiast of this movement that withstood LOT of abuses on the prototype #1 and I'm enthusiast of DD people, very much supporting a micro brand like mine.


Sorry, I was referring to Estimated Time of Arrival, not ETA movement 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

R1P said:


> Sorry, I was referring to Estimated Time of Arrival, not ETA movement


))))
The plan is to replicate what I did with the quartz. Next in the list is to extensively flight test it for the next months as I want to be 100% sure of the design, then will see. No plan to make it available to the market so far, the investment is huge for a micro company like mine.


----------



## P51P28 (Dec 2, 2017)

paolorange said:


> b-)
> 
> View attachment 14009133


Hey Paolo...If you want me to test a prototype in the left seat, I can surely do so. ;-)

The watch looks gorgeous. Put me in line for one. Love the drilled lugs. Keep us updated!


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Very nice looking... and the drilled lugs 

Prefer the original strap though ( for cover)


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Fantastic. I really like the drilled lugs. If this becomes available it may derail my intentions of acquiring a Guinand Series 60.

PS I am wearing the original version A-13A today.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. 

Enjoyed reading up on the current A-13A quartz version and the Dubois-Dépraz 2079 automatic movement to be used on the A-13A automatic version. 

I do like the A-13A's raised rehaut/chapter ring. One question, what is the lume used for the A-13A?


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

The A-13A quartz hands are painted with a light coat of Superluminova C1 due to its movement limitation.
The A-13A auto has two full coats of Superluminova BGW9 that glows blue to my eyes. All the hours marks of the auto are lumed.
)


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Paolo, one great thing about this new version is that to the casual observer it looks similar to the MK1; my wife won’t be able to tell the difference so I’m good to go adding the MK2 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Ahahaha that really made me laugh!!! :-!


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Looking nice! 

I especially like how you've got the proper hand shapes now (with regards to the A-13 spec designs).


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

paolorange said:


> View attachment 14020705


I love this photo! The tools that keep our favorite autos and aircraft going and a unique tool for keeping track of time. Beautiful composition and lighting. Nice job, Paolo!


----------



## radicalender (Sep 8, 2017)

wow my favorite chronograph just got cooler 

thanks for this paolo.

guess im in if you ever can release it :-!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Wow. A great upgrade to an already great watch. Automatic movement, flyback, new lume ... and drilled lugs! I'm ready to order mine now!
Good luck with everything Paolo!

(Lots of member starting their posts with "wow." I have a feeling this is gonna go from a cult following to a bona fide hit.)


----------



## texastom (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow. Add me to the wow list, and possibly the pending purchase list as well. I loved your first one also, but this really hits home for me.


----------



## JohnDoee (Apr 5, 2019)

Beautiful piece! Love the blue lume.


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Hello Paolo,
if you have one with pushers at the right side and you under 5000€.
Give me a mail.I bought one ;o)


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Because the charging crown sits very low on the movement, the watch is MUCH more comfortable when the controls are pointed toward the elbow. However, I do not see any technical reason not to arrange the crown/pushers on the right in a classic configuration...or for the left-handed.
If..., if..., if...the goal is to stay well below your budget.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

paolorange said:


> Because the charging crown sits very low on the movement, the watch is MUCH more comfortable when the controls are pointed toward the elbow. However, I do not see any technical reason not to arrange the crown/pushers on the right in a classic configuration...or for the left-handed.
> If..., if..., if...the goal is to stay well below your budget.


As a lefty, I agree. I appreciate having the crown point toward my elbow. I'm not manipulating thr crown on-wrist anyway. My only left hand watch is a manual-wind dress watch. It looks great, but doesn't wear as nice as a normal watch.

Anxious to hear an estimated price...


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Thirdgenbird said:


> As a lefty, I agree. I appreciate having the crown point toward my elbow. I'm not manipulating thr crown on-wrist anyway. My only left hand watch is a manual-wind dress watch. It looks great, but doesn't wear as nice as a normal watch.
> 
> Anxious to hear an estimated price...


Thanks,that sounds super to me ;o)
Hope you came confortable forward.
And don`t forget to fly in the sky


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

I got quite a lot of requests for info about the design details and the status of the development. I guess this flow chart (updated now) can help.
Have a nice weekend


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## swrdply400mrelay (Apr 1, 2019)

Any chance for a date?


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

I really can't answer.
Before the end of the month one prototype will leave for extensive flight tests around the globe. I'm very much pleased by the tests I made myself, but I want to be 1000% sure that my choices are validated by other pilots flying in different professional environment before taking further steps. Let's how the new tests go.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

The flyback feature would have been nice when timing my wife’s contractions yesterday. The quartz variant did the job, but it took a few extra steps


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Paolo,
please make the old pusher design !


----------



## echocharlie21 (Nov 1, 2010)

I will stay tuned to this thread as the A-13A mechanical could be The Watch for flight . Thxs Paolo and if you don’t have yet a tester in the helicopter industry, just let me know.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you so much EC21. Well noted.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Again some difficult choices. What do you think?
From top left: Red Rock Granite, Red Rock Moondust, D-P (sails manufacturer) 542, D-P LS05, Alligator Louisiana.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Of the five straps that you have shown, my preference would be the Red Rock Moondust or the D-P LS05. For me, their colours and texture complement the blue dials the best.

The Red Rock Granite is too light, while the D-P 542 there is just something off on its overall aesthetics for me.

While black leather would look sharp with the A-13A, however, for me, the Louisiana Alligator may be to sophisticated of a look for a pilot watch.


----------



## radicalender (Sep 8, 2017)

paolorange said:


> Again some difficult choices. What do you think?
> From top left: Red Rock Granite, Red Rock Moondust, D-P (sails manufacturer) 542, D-P LS05, Alligator Louisiana.


Both the D-P straps are winners. I'd pick the 542 personally. :-!


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Moondust 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A320Driver (Nov 30, 2018)

D-P 542 but the alligator strap also looks great.


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

Moondust, then the D-P 542. The alligator is a totally different look but still looks great and would get time on my wrist.


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

My vote goes to the D-P LS05, though I think both the D-Ps look good.


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)

Crown and pushers on right in traditional format IMO. Understand the increased comfort aspect but I much prefer the right side of case. I am wearing my CSAR right now and not too dissimilar and quite comfortable. 

Red Rocks Moondust! Dan makes killer straps, some of the best crafted available. Beautiful watch!


----------



## echocharlie21 (Nov 1, 2010)

+1 for Moondust and Granite as the second option. They both give the watch a tool look as it should be. The alligator is the classy one. Cool!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

paolorange said:


> Again some difficult choices. What do you think?
> From top left: Red Rock Granite, Red Rock Moondust, D-P (sails manufacturer) 542, D-P LS05, Alligator Louisiana.
> ...


The alligator strap is too fine for the instrumental character and probably also too thin for the case.

There's something special which I like very much about #3 (D-P), it could be my second favourite choice. For me it's the moondust:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Erika' strap. What do you guys think?


----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

I like it. A little thick for my taste, perhaps. But a nice, clean design.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Vey nice indeed.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I would go with Erika’s Trident strap line-up instead of the Mirage strap line-up. 

In particular Trident’s Grey Centerline and without the A-13A lettering. For me, the lettering distracts from the overall beauty of the strap itself. 

And, it is my opinion, the darker blue would better complement the A-13A’s dial face, while the grey strip would provide a nice contrast and softening of the whiteness from the 12 and 6 o’clock numbers.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

paolorange said:


> Erika' strap. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 14115435


Paolo...you need to stop doing this...I need to be strong, resist, resist, resist.

Someone, ban this thread hahahaha

Then again, as mentioned earlier, my wife won't be able to tell the difference between my MK1 and this one (my life depends on it), so we're all good 

Amazing choice of strap, indeed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

smilton said:


> Crown and pushers on right in traditional format IMO. Understand the increased comfort aspect but I much prefer the right side of case. I am wearing my CSAR right now and not too dissimilar and quite comfortable.


I concur. Wearing the watch low on your wrist causes the crown to rub the back of the hand. Wearing the watch above the wrist bone eliminates the crown rubbing into the back of the hands.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

R1P said:


> Paolo...you need to stop doing this...



This project is soooo complicated and expensive and I carefully need to validate the choices I made. That's why it's taking so long and nothing has been decided so far.
To help with the process I've started yesterday the "Big Test around the World" and the second prototype has been sent to a handful of friends for evaluation and flight tests. The goal is to quickly collect suggestions and critics from the aviation operators and....and then will see.
It will problably take 2/3 months and yes, I'm very anxious about this long tour.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

paolorange said:


> This project is soooo complicated and expensive and I carefully need to validate the choices I made. That's why it's taking so long and nothing has been decided so far.
> To help with the process I've started yesterday the "Big Test around the World" and the second prototype has been sent to a handful of friends for evaluation and flight tests. The goal is to quickly collect suggestions and critics from the aviation operators and....and then will see.
> It will problably take 2/3 months and yes, I'm very anxious about this long tour.
> 
> View attachment 14121263


Great things take time 

If the level of attention to details and execution of the MK1 is any indication of what we may see on the MK2, and I have no reason to believe otherwise, this will be one outstanding piece.

Godspeed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Big fan of Erika's Straps!










They are incredibly comfortable even on big watch heads like this one.

I personally like the grey with no lettering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

First landing: UK!


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

paolorange said:


> First landing: UK!
> 
> View attachment 14132131


Cool packaging

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh man how did I miss this thread!? Awesome work, Paolo, and I'm looking forward to the finished model (and following the journey across the globe). Count me in!! 
Also, I totally love the Erika's mirage with the A-13a text. Just looks exactly right.


----------



## dinodays (May 8, 2016)

Just jumping on this thread to keep track. 
Hope all works out. Very interested-and no I’m not a pilot so I can’t help out here ;-(


----------



## tropis (Nov 8, 2008)

I think for a right handed person, the pushers on the left might be easier to use, and the crown won't dig. Looks solid too.


----------



## Von170 (Jul 25, 2013)

Very interesting.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

First leg of the Big Test around the World is done! Bye bye England!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

paolorange said:


> First leg of the Big Test around the World is done! Bye bye England!
> ...


... and 'Hello, Germany!' :-!

The A-13A Flyback came in some hours ago and I want to share with you some first, impromtu wristshots:

































Unfortunately I cannot take further pictures as the watch got lost in the meantime and couldn't be found anymore. So sorry, Paolo, so sorry! :-d

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Good mornin' crew!

Are you ready for take off? 









Have a great Sunday everyone!
Bernd


----------



## echocharlie21 (Nov 1, 2010)

paolorange said:


> Erika' strap. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 14115435


That's really cool! Great collaboration indeed!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Good mornin' crew!
> 
> Are you ready for take off?
> 
> ...


Thats a fantastic looking watch. Enjoy the trial run

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> Thats a fantastic looking watch. Enjoy the trial run


Thank you! |>

I do, it's a very different beast compared to my A-13A. I will write a short summary of my thoughts when I have to pass it on. Apart from wearing it of course, I want to take quite some pictures so that the next in our group can concentrate on flying. There are some real pros waiting. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you! |>
> 
> I do, it's a very different beast compared to my A-13A. I will write a short summary of my thoughts when I have to pass it on. Apart from wearing it of course, I want to take quite some pictures so that the next in our group can concentrate on flying. There are some real pros waiting.
> 
> ...


Hi Bernd, does the MK II have running seconds without having to activate the chrono function, as opposed to the MK I?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

I can answer for Bernd ;-)
No, I tried to keep the automatic as much coherent as possible to the original panel clock. I've also replaced the text "PILOT WATCH" with a stealthy airfoil.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you! |>
> 
> I do, it's a very different beast compared to my A-13A. I will write a short summary of my thoughts when I have to pass it on. Apart from wearing it of course, I want to take quite some pictures so that the next in our group can concentrate on flying. There are some real pros waiting.
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear. Ill look forward to the review and possibly more photos?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

MadsNilsson said:


> Thats good to hear. Ill look forward to the review and possibly more photos?


Absolutely! :-!

Let's continue with another set of wristshots, this time more focused on the profile reflecting how it will perceived when someone sees you with it. Strap is once again the new "Granite Grey" from redrockstraps as in my first set of wristshots in #67.

My wrist is 7-7.1". Though the 'A-13A Flyback' is a bit taller than the classic 'A-13A' I think these give a good idea that it's not a huge thing on the wrist. Once again Paolo has managed to make a pilot watch with more elegance than you would expect given it's technical dimensions. It's more 'masculine' as our Quartz darling and it definitely has more *BAM!*. 









View attachment 14182443










Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

paolorange said:


> I can answer for Bernd ;-)
> No, I tried to keep the automatic as much coherent as possible to the original panel clock. I've also replaced the text "PILOT WATCH" with a stealthy airfoil.


Ciao Paolo, thank you for letting me know. It does look outstanding; congratulations on a piece that appears will be another hit!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

R1P said:


> ... a piece that appears will be another hit!!!


You have a good intuition! 

--

While I'm preparing a different set of photos for my upcoming review, please let me entertain you with this one in the meantime:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Enjoying the first days of real summer ... and the last days of testing the prototype of the A-13A Flyback:









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The Flyback has almost left Germany for it's next stop on "The Big Test Around The World 2019" and it should be up in the air where it belongs by tonight. 

My review, just in case you wonder when that will happen: Soon, but as posted by Paolo I received the Flyback from Mark McArthur-Christie, who is an editor at Worn & Wound. As he was the first to test it, he naturally should also be the first to write about it! So I want to wait until his article is published.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

To bridge the time gap while waiting for the first review, the Flyback on a friend's wrist:









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to America, Mr. Experimental Flyback!

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

While the Flyback is rockin' the American sky another one from Ground Control Germany. 









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

I just got this AMAZING strap from Leekster. It has been made by RedRockStrap with Leekster 's F-14 parachute bag back in the '80s....
Such incredible stories behind a "simple" strap....
Thank you so much J.!!!


----------



## wusnutt (Apr 30, 2018)

I have had the Flyback for a few days and had the chance for some flight tests. Enjoy!


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

What are you flying there, wusnut? Upside down...


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Jpfahrstar said:


> What are you flying there, wusnut? Upside down...


Looks like one of the most fun planes around, and the most fun you can have with your pants on, the T-38A.


----------



## wusnutt (Apr 30, 2018)

JFingers said:


> Jpfahrstar said:
> 
> 
> > What are you flying there, wusnut? Upside down...
> ...


That is correct. T-38A.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

The Flyback on "Worn & Wound":

FIRST LOOK: THE A-13 PILOT'S CHRONOGRAPH IS GOING MECHANICAL (WITH CENTRAL-MINUTES AND FLYBACK FUNCTIONS!)









b-)|>

Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dang it.....

I cleaned out my Pilots last year, including one of the first runs of this bad boy.......

Now I am back in the pilot/mil watch wagon, and am kicking myself for being a flipper!

May have to rebuy!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dang it.....

I cleaned out my Pilots last year, including one of the first runs of this bad boy.......

Now I am back in the pilot/mil watch wagon, and am kicking myself for being a flipper!

May have to rebuy!


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

As agreed with Mark McArthur-Christie I'm posting here the wristshots which weren't used in the Worn & Wound review of the Flyback.

In addition to the wristshots I'd shown here before, I think they nicely demonstrate that the Flyback cuts quite a dash on the wrist and that height is a very relative unit when combined with a case design as elegant as the A-13A Flyback:









































As you can see, it's in fact a ladies' watch. 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I promised a review, here it is:

---

*The A-13A Flyback Automatic by Paolo Fanton*









Some sunny day early 2018 Paolo mentioned that he was developing a mechanical version of his A-13A and that he planned to sent a prototype to friends and fellows once it has become reality. Now more than a year later it happened and I spent two weeks with this exciting watch on its "The Big Test Around the World 2019" tour.

This will be less a technical article, we already have an excellent review from Mark McArthur-Christie at Worn & Wound: FIRST LOOK: THE A-13A PILOT'S CHRONOGRAPH IS GOING MECHANICAL (WITH CENTRAL-MINUTES AND FLYBACK FUNCTIONS!)
Instead of going technical I want to focus on the visual details and share my feelings about the aesthetics and my experience while wearing it.

So, just in short, the movement driving the A-13A Flyback Automatic is a Sellita SW200 with the 2079 chrono module from Dubois-Dépraz and that name rings a bell. Knowing about its quality and - according to Paolo - its toughness and having an idea about its costs, this technical amateur always had a good feeling that he is wearing a luxury item and the optics of the A-13A Flyback Automatic absolutely backed this impression. (As this prototype does not feature a decorated version I decided to not showcase the movement.)

First and simply put, it's a beauty:









The photo above features my most favourite new detail on the dial: Paolo has replaced the text underneath the 12 o'clock index that stated "Pilot Watch" with a stripped down variant of his logo - the airfoil. Still it is printed discreetly in stealth mode so you need the light and angle to have it appear, but now we see an artistic element here.
And obviously "Flyback" was added to the "A-13A" above the 6 o'clock index.

And we have a new embellished caseback, much less military, much more elegant like so many other details Paolo has introduced with the Flyback which I will point to later:









Again but now in full it is the A-13A logo with the airfoil and the bottom proudly documents the origin in an Italian manner while the top states the model. And yet not featured, should the A-13A Flyback Automatic become real, Paolo plans to add a minor but very nice and likeable detail, but my lips are sealed for the time being.

So at a glance what do we have here with the A-13A Flyback Automatic compared to A-13A?

Different case design but same case dimensions apart from the height:
- 42 mm diameter
- 52 mm lug to lug
- 20 mm between the lugs
- 16,3 mm height incl. the domed sapphire (13,2 mm for the A-13A)

Except for the new case design, when viewing the face of both watches side by side, a lot of changes have happened that are not as obvious as the new triangular tip of the chrono-minute hand, which has no counterweight anymore and that the chrono-seconds hand's counterweight is much smaller now. (Due to these two changes the imprint at the lower half of the detail will be less covered when the chrono hands are in start position.)









The main hands are wider and longer now. The minute hand now caresses the stepped-up minute ring, the hour hand now almost touches the hour markers and in fact sometimes does, see the photo showcasing the dial above where the hand touches the 10.
The hour markers kept their size but are bolder now. The markers on the step-up ring at 3, 6, 9 and 12 have grown 10% for more lume impact and also at each 5 minute stop the points are bolder and lumed now.

Talking about lume:









Please note, this is not the final lume the A-13A Flyback Automatic will show, Paolo told me that the final product will glow 15% more intense than the prototype. But it gives a good idea and most of all it shows the new lume pattern.

Paolo decided for Super-LumiNova BGW9 and I can only applaud his choice as BGW9 is highly efficient and long lasting and in my eyes the color suits the Flyback's style and its black dial very well and when the blue glow mixes with the blue anti-reflective coating of the domed sapphire it's like magic.

I want to add a note on the coating: The sapphire is double-coated and it is excellent in its resistance not only to reflections but also to scratches. My A-13A went through a lot of hard and nasty situations in now almost two years and just like Paolo confirms from his experience and from customer feedback it simply works and stands firm.

Moving on to case details, contrary to the all-brushed finish of the A-13A the Flyback Automatic has a lot of exciting transitions from brushed to matte and polished parts and sections granting the appearance of the A-13A Flyback Automatic dynamic and distinguished elegance.
From the domed sapphire starting with the brushed bevel that finds its contrast with the then polished base resting on the foundation of the brushed cased which gently curves down at the lugs to the interplay with the matte crown surrounded by the polished new destro pushers, it is a restrained yet very enchanting spectacle:









Another view, side profile, the polished airfoil on the crow against its matte background:









On the wrist:

In addition to the following pictures, please refer also to the two sets of wristhots I had published before in this thread, which show the A-13A Flyback from all perspectives on either my 7-7.1" wrist or on a friend's one, whose is of similar size: #67 + #91

Some more:









































As there is no default strap defined as of now, Paolo supplied eight (!) straps for us participants of the Flyback's World Tour to choose from. Thanks to the drilled lugs strap change was easy.

For this review I opted for his "Dimension-Polyant 542" as it so nicely worked with the background I used. For the wristshots I picked the "Weathered Grey Moon Dust" from redrockstraps, which he also included and which is a favourite of mine for my A-13A from my collection of redrockstraps anyway.

When I received the A-13A Flyback it was mounted on one of the thinner straps and when I viewed it from the side directly facing the lugs, I was instantly reminded of my Seiko Golden Tuna, because it looked like a can. The thinner the strap, the more the sides of the case will visually grow and with 16,3 mm height and for my liking this watch needs a solid strap to catch up with the case and to melt this beauty with the wrist it's on.

Knowing and loving my A-13A I could easily and instantly adjust to the new look the A-13A Flyback Automatic gave me. The position of the crown and pushers on the left though felt a bit strange at first. The chrono-module places the position of the crown low and though most of times it wouldn't be an issue, in any situation where the hand needs to angle, like cycling etc, it's in fact a good and practical choice to place the elements on the opposite side. And - fun fact - here's another great advantage I noticed: I don't have to take a ride to admire the sexy profile of my watch in my car's side mirror! With the Flyback it's just one look down at the wrist and ... Boom! Beauty!

In these two weeks of experiencing this prototype I showed the Flyback around to many friends and befriended customers and everybody spontaneously liked it. Even without hinting at it, I was asked about it. 
Let me share a short story here: When I phoned with Mark McArthur-Christie to coordinate we talked about our Quartz A-13As and I mentioned how so much more than with any other of my watches I have people interviewing me about this pilot watch. Not even even with my freaky Seiko Golden Tuna nor with my 'obviously Rolex' Submariner I experience this level of curiosity. It's the exciting mix of the bold, technical, non-dressy dial in a fine, stylish case that attracts so much. Mark instantly laughed in joyful approval.

The very special thing Paolo has managed once again, is to design a massive watch so sophisticated that the final product is a piece of grace. The way the lugs curve down towards their tips when viewed from the side, the elegant swing with which they turn inwards and get more pointed at the tips, help do a fabulous job to give the case dynamic and elegance.

Unless I did pictures of it I wore the Flyback every time in these two weeks and when I had to send it to next in our circle of testers, I mounted my A-13A again and it was at this precise moment when I totally got, how fine and chic this Flyback is: For the first time ever my Quartz A-13A looked chunky to me. Even more massive than the Flyback. 
Of course it isn't and the impression vanished soon enough, but the many fine-tuned details like the new shape of the lugs, the longer hands and the interplay of three different finishes on the case and elements, all this combined made the A-13A Flyback Automatic a very noble and admirable high end watch for me.

I can think of almost nothing more true "Pilot" than a watch that brings the classic aircraft clock to the wrist and I love my A-13A especially for this and its entity as a no-nonsense instrument in a package of great style. In my eyes the A-13A Flyback Automatic is our beloved A-13A quartz darling brought to a new, stellar level and I sincerely wish that this fine and unique piece of a pilot watch born from so likeable enthusiasm will make it into production!









Thank you for your interest!

Kind regards,
Bernd


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

Bernd, 
Your review makes waiting so hard! I can’t wait to see where Paolo goes with the Flyback. Thanks!
JP


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

JP,

thank you so much for your feedback, really appreciate this! b-)|>

Have a great weekend all!
Bernd


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice review Bernd - this is definitely one watch that deserves to make it to production, although I imagine it'll be out of my league if it does!


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow! It is a beauty.

I actually like the pushers and crown on the left side because I am left handed. I wish the quartz version had this as an option for us lefties.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

TimeOnTarget said:


> I actually like the pushers and crown on the left side because I am left handed. I wish the quartz version had this as an option for us lefties.


I believe Paolo built at least one destro of the quartz model for a member here. You might inquire.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> I believe Paolo built at least one destro of the quartz model for a member here. You might inquire.


Indeed he did ! It makes so much sense to me.


----------



## Clamnell (Nov 1, 2018)

TimeOnTarget said:


> Wow! It is a beauty.
> 
> I actually like the pushers and crown on the left side because I am left handed. I wish the quartz version had this as an option for us lefties.


Paolo kindly sorted it so I can wear it left-handed. Love the watch, really hope the automatic is a viable project and wish him and his testers the best of luck with it!

I've lost the use of some of my right hand so have to wear it on my right wrist to access the chrono... bought the watch while I was adjusting to the injury and figured destro would be much easier - I suppose in retrospect the standard version would have worked just as well as the left-handed prototype is working for the current testers - but it was the best kind of retail therapy, is very much better looking than the injury, and is a daily reminder that this is the only concession I make to my right hand.

(I'm not watch expert but it must be straightforward to rotate the dial so the 12 is at the 6... I assume that's all that's happened to mine and that I'm wearing it upside down...)


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Clamnell said:


> Paolo kindly sorted it so I can wear it left-handed. Love the watch, really hope the automatic is a viable project and wish him and his testers the best of luck with it!
> 
> I've lost the use of some of my right hand so have to wear it on my right wrist to access the chrono... bought the watch while I was adjusting to the injury and figured destro would be much easier - I suppose in retrospect the standard version would have worked just as well as the left-handed prototype is working for the current testers - but it was the best kind of retail therapy, is very much better looking than the injury, and is a daily reminder that this is the only concession I make to my right hand.
> 
> (I'm not watch expert but it must be straightforward to rotate the dial so the 12 is at the 6... I assume that's all that's happened to mine and that I'm wearing it upside down...)


AWESOME!

Thanks for the responses guys.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

@Clamnell Thank for sharing your story. Hope your hand is recovering quickly.

Yes. The quartz dial can be easily rotate of 180°. It's the only thing needed to convert the A-13A to destro or viceversa. )

The position of the controls on the auto is a totally different issues. When I started thinking about the Dubois Depraz movement I got some very educated comments from some lucky Audemars Piguet owners who warned me about the extremely low position of the charging crown that interfere with the back of the hand during everyday activities (driving, riding a bike, typing at the computer...). Moving the controls to the "wrong" side looked to me so weird, but eventually I gave it a chance. The flight tests I made myself during winter suggested that (not mentioning some initial muscle memory issues) this configuration is VERY comfortable and probably the pushers and the crown are also a little bit more protected from shocks. All in all I'm very happy about this configuration.


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

The side view photo really helps me understand why you flipped the crown and pushers around, Paolo. Makes a lot of sense now!


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

Double post


----------



## 5277 (Aug 8, 2018)

Again

-please the chrono pushers from the quartz modell
-lume position is bad so,you must have more identification at 12 !

what`s the weight ?

Thank you


----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)

Been holding off for a couple of years, but I keep checking back. Glad I did!
I fly now with a vintage Fortis Stratoliner, if you time your flights or legs the central min chrono on the 5100 is the best way to read a chrono short of digital.
I really wanted an A13-A but didnt want a quartz. 
I can't wait to place an order for the flyback, and the fact that it has drilled lugs and double AR coatings just shows how receptive Paolo is to the comments from end users. Simply awesome.
I'm waiting.... patiently.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Ciao 5277, I'm in vacation returning next week. I will have some units that need to be assembled, tested and shipped urgently, but I'll post here a photos of the pushers of the quarts asap. 
I fully understand you about the 12 o'clock marking and it makes perfect sense to me. However the leading concept about this project is to keep the dial layout as colse as possible to the dial of the A-13A cockpit clock pros and cons included. )


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Flight tests are almost over and the aviation community gave me its blessing. I also think that the "strap dilemma" is now fixed.
Need to think about the future. Suggestions welcome as usual.

Credit for the foto Leekster and Mike K.


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Great story and developments Paolo ! Good to see the following is growing and enthousiastic as with the quartz version which i still enjoy on a weekly basis.

Maybe the way to move forward for this watch to make it to production, and take off, is how A.L. Breguet in 1797 marketed a new pocket watch based on `Souscription` ( pay up 25% - 50% first - delivery later ) to sell new watches. Le histoire c`est repete and in modern times its called crowdfunding. 

But nothing ever changes really ;-)


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

Great job Paolo. I love it. 

I would prefer the crown and pushers on the right side. 

As an example the crown on the Submariner is positioned closer to the wrist than on the A13 and was never a problem for me.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, your comment makes sense to me. I guess that eventually I will make both configurations available, with my recommendation to keep the controls toward the elbow. 
Not logistically very efficient, but .. uh well, who cares?! 
)


----------



## Lucien369 (Nov 4, 2014)

paolorange said:


> Yes, your comment makes sense to me. I guess that eventually I will make both configurations available, with my recommendation to keep the controls toward the elbow.
> Not logistically very efficient, but .. uh well, who cares?!
> )


Wow, thank you for your answer.

I am looking forward for this watch.


----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)

Paolo, my thoughts on it
Lucien has a good point, and love that you may make it users choice. I'm patiently waiting , my only concern with them on elbow side (and before I say it,I know how ridiculous it will sound) is that as I have many watches, they rundown between wearings.
I would not only have to rotate the watch or flip it to wind it, but the would have to rotate again to set the time. Or learn to use that useless appendage on my left arm.
Either way, I want one. Want moolah up front?


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Harry, can you please send me by PM your emall address?


----------



## Pippo60 (Sep 10, 2019)

paolorange said:


> Harry, can you please send me by PM your emall address?


Hi Paolo, I'm Filippo, from Milan; I have been following the discussion on the new flyback for a few months now, I was rather interested in the previous version but uncertain because of the battery "engine". Now I am more convinced of being able to adhere to a subscription for the mechanical version. I would be grateful if you could update me for any crowfunding.

I'm a modest glider pilot, I hope in the future to be able to add my own to the photos in flight!


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey ciao Filippo! Il tuo nome é nella lista. Mandami per pm la tua mail per favore. 
I piloti di aliante sono i più piloti di tutti!


----------



## AeroClocks (Oct 6, 2019)

paolorange said:


> Yes, your comment makes sense to me. I guess that eventually I will make both configurations available, with my recommendation to keep the controls toward the elbow.
> Not logistically very efficient, but .. uh well, who cares?!
> )


Hey, I'm interested, but would like to have the the crown and buttons on the right side.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Ciao AeroClocks.
I'm defining right now which options offer. I'm pretty sure that one will be the controls position. ;o)
Let me just reiterate that IMHO the controls should be pointed toward the elbow no mater if you are right or left handed.
Paolo


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

After a 5 months tour around the World, the prototype #2 is back in Milan.
The purpose of the Big Test Around the World was to collect comments and critics on the A-13A auto project before talking into consideration the chance to launch a small production. It spent many hours flying from Europe to Hawaii, from Brazil to Canada with military, commercial, private pilots and it also spent days on the wrist of watch experts and enthusiasts. On top of everything it has been a real pleasure sharing my new watch with friends and I had such a great time with all of them.
Mark, Bernd, Jerry, Jake, Mike, Margie & Patrick, Jason, Tom ( NKAWTG!!!!!) thank you all! Hope to have somewhere a couple of good drinks with you all!

The aviation community gave me green light.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Great stuff, looking forward to seeing this in production. I have your first version and its such a fantastic watch :-!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Fantastic - I love your concepts and designs plus the fact that you go to such lengths in R&D..... very well done looking forward to this one!


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

How about having a model with crown on the left and pushers on the right?


----------



## zero-minus-ten (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Paolo, 

here 's Stefano from Rome.
I am already an happy owner of the original 13A. But now i want this automatic too !

Please just let me know if there's a list to fullfill with my name.

Thanks,

Stefano


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Ciao Stefano, your mail is in the list! Is it the one ending with tin.it?
Tell us more of your 132° Gruppo avatar! I served at the 3° Stormo!


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Ciao Stefano, your mail is in the list! Is it the one ending with tin.it?
Tell us more of your 132° Gruppo avatar! I served at the 3° Stormo!


----------



## zero-minus-ten (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Paolo, 

glad to be in the list !

Yeah, the email address is right. But if you need another, i have also a gmail one.

The 132 avatar it is a memory of a dear friend who unfortunately passed away prematurely. Former military pilot and a great passionate of watches.


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Ciao Paolo, is it too late to get on the list?

Brent


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Papichulo said:


> Ciao Paolo, is it too late to get on the list?
> 
> Brent


No problem! Can you please send me your email? 
Thanks
Paolo
[email protected]


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey folks,

haven't seen the news about it here so far, but this I saw on Instagram:

*--> It is happening! b-)|> <--*

Looks like the campaign goes online on December 24th or 25th, which of course would be perfect: A man needs something for Christmas!™ ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Did I miss pricing information?


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Thirdgenbird said:


> Did I miss pricing information?


Dear all, WUS kindly hosts my projects in this forum and want to comply with its rules. Because of this, I will not make any comment to any commercial initiative related to the A-13A auto project.
Please contact me for any further information.
Thank you for your understanding.

Paolo
[email protected]


----------



## Papichulo (Dec 24, 2010)

Paolo, I fully understand. I would like to see the crown and pushers on the right.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

To celebrate the any day now starting campaign of the 'A-13A Automatic Flyback' on Kickstarter, I'm showing this previously unreleased photo. It's actually my favourite from the time I spent this summer with the prototype of the Flyback and somehow I always felt there'll come the perfect day to post it:









Strap - of course  - is a canvas from Redrockstraps, it's the "Weathered Grey Moon Dust", which will be part of the package.

Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Name of that lady please!! )


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

paolorange said:


> Name of that lady please!! )


Yeah, I get it ... for your 'other' waiting list. :-d

Have a great, special day, Paolo!

Ciao
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Happy Holliday`s and a fine Christmas for you all and your loved ones. Greetings to you Paolo and i hope all will go well next week !!Nice to see a new sibling to the A-13A family coming.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

****BOOM!****

It's online! b-)|>

--> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/a-13a-pilot-watch/a-13a-pilot-watch <---

May this one fly! :-!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## AeroClocks (Oct 6, 2019)

oldfatherthames said:


> ****BOOM!****
> 
> It's online! b-)|>
> 
> ...


I'm there!

I've made my pledge, I really hope Paolo gets enough support to get the project passed V1 and off the ground. Small, bespoke manufacture like this should be supported.


----------



## AeroClocks (Oct 6, 2019)

oldfatherthames said:


> ****BOOM!****
> 
> It's online! b-)|>
> 
> ...


I'm there!

I've made my pledge, I really hope Paolo gets enough support to get the project passed V1 and off the ground. Small, bespoke manufacture like this should be supported.


----------



## Jpfahrstar (Jan 17, 2015)

oldfatherthames said:


> ****BOOM!****
> 
> It's online! b-)|>
> 
> ...


I hope everyone has taken the time to check out this watch. An opportunity to have something very unique!


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Is the next project a fully articulating 3-link bracelet with straight end links so it would work with either watch? Maybe a nice slim Rolex inspired clasp...


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Believe me or not it was one of the options including a milanese mesh bracelet. I also found a manufacturer of these metal straps making them with stellar quality...but the very limited number of pieces required mede their cost ridiculous. It's the hard life of micro brand that nobody wants to serve.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Depending on how you define ridiculous, some of us may still interested. Products like strapcode are ok, but their clasps are typically unrefined and/or very bulky.

If you offer it with replaceable 20 and 22mm end links, it could have a lot of application. The seaforth is another example of a micro brand watch in need of an excellent bracelet.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Posted on that other thread...

I saw this and just like the quartz, when it came out..., what the hell with the pricing??!!

US$3800 retail!! Paolo, can you please tell me... why?! Does this movement behave the same as the quartz? Which, I have to admit, is pretty cool! I was one of the originals to get in on the quartz, But boy, this one is going to be a hard pill to swallow. I'm going to take some convincing at nearly 4 grand (okay, even $3K for Early Birds).


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Thick as a boat anchor


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Posted on that other thread...
> 
> I saw this and just like the quartz, when it came out..., what the hell with the pricing??!!
> 
> US$3800 retail!! Paolo, can you please tell me... why?! Does this movement behave the same as the quartz? Which, I have to admit, is pretty cool! I was one of the originals to get in on the quartz, But boy, this one is going to be a hard pill to swallow. I'm going to take some convincing at nearly 4 grand (okay, even $3K for Early Birds).


I hear ya but it is a small ( 80pcs ) production, aprox 2 year work, a FLYBACK automatic - show me another one with 100mtr WR and a central mounted minute chronohand - it is not standard at all. So less than 3K US is fair. A lot of money, also for me, but he, sell some stuff and you have 9 months to save up for this beauty !


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Thick as a boat anchor


then this type of watch is probably not for you, but Sinn ezm 1.1 is 16+mm and many normal chrono`s from well known brands are in the 15mm range.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Posted on that other thread...
> 
> I saw this and just like the quartz, when it came out..., what the hell with the pricing??!!
> 
> US$3800 retail!! Paolo, can you please tell me... why?! Does this movement behave the same as the quartz? Which, I have to admit, is pretty cool! I was one of the originals to get in on the quartz, But boy, this one is going to be a hard pill to swallow. I'm going to take some convincing at nearly 4 grand (okay, even $3K for Early Birds).


Well, believe me or not I totally agree with you and your comment makes perfect sense to me. Let me anyway explain a little bit more.

There is one single component here that costs a fortune, literally, and that is the movement. I could easily talk a lot about the reasons why it's so expensive, but I will spare that bla bla bla for just one single point. An automatic chrono with central counters + flyback it's a rare beast and costs a hell of money (see the pricing of the same movement installed on other watches). As micro brand I can not even count on quantity discount and I can't put my family finance in danger buying 1000 units in order to access to better pricing.

Because of this high end movement I would not feel comfortable not to pursue and "organic" design where all other component perfectly first with the engine in term of class. I would not put a crocodile strap on a Swatch or a Swatch strap on my grandad's Omega. Make sense? So I said I need a metallic movement holder with almost zero tolerance, then, why not, a polished/micro brushed crown, a higher finishing case, a 3D case back engraving with contrasting texture, new dial with applied numbers....I had no problem with the double coated glass, it's the same part number of the quartz.
Most of the above mentioned parts means a specific mould, a high fixed cost that I can't spread on many units and a much higher production costs.

In a nutshell luxury components need (in my humble opinion) to be paired with same class parts and micro brands can not access by definition to quantity discounts.This make things extremely expensive for you and very challenging for me.

So, knowing all the above why am I trying to finance this project? First because I'm having fun and I trust the project just like I trust the quartz, then because I asked myself: as a pilot looking for a TRUE pilot watch (that stays readable in the turbulence, in high contrast lighted cockpit....) which mechanical timekeeper would I like on my wrist? Well, I don't see meany options out of here and I would probably go for a vintage Lemania 5100...

Of course all the above it's just my 0.02 €.

All the best.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanx Paolo for the direct, succinct reply!

Everytime I log into the KS program, I seem to get a different story. I first checked in and all were available in the Super Early Bird, checked back... then they weren't. Then all were, and now they aren't! I guess, if I decide to, I'll have to bide my time and see if someone bows out. Then jump in. This is one of the problems I have with KS... anyone can cancel or change their pledge, right up to the deadlines last minute. Has to be frustrating for the project starters, as well!

Good luck with the program and I hope you reach your goal and exceed it!


----------



## AeroClocks (Oct 6, 2019)

paolorange said:


> Well, believe me or not I totally agree with you and your comment makes perfect sense to me. Let me anyway explain a little bit more.
> 
> There is one single component here that costs a fortune, literally, and that is the movement. I could easily talk a lot about the reasons why it's so expensive, but I will spare that bla bla bla for just one single point. An automatic chrono with central counters + flyback it's a rare beast and costs a hell of money (see the pricing of the same movement installed on other watches). As micro brand I can not even count on quantity discount and I can't put my family finance in danger buying 1000 units in order to access to better pricing.
> 
> ...


I really hope this works, I'm one of the 23 current backers and keen to see this project come to fruition.

I just get a bit worried for Paolo when I look at the numbers on KickStarter.

Is there a Plan B if the crowd funding doesn't reach the target?


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

AeroClocks said:


> I really hope this works, I'm one of the 23 current backers and keen to see this project come to fruition.
> 
> I just get a bit worried for Paolo when I look at the numbers on KickStarter.
> 
> Is there a Plan B if the crowd funding doesn't reach the target?


Thanks AeroClocks, I fully understand your concern. Let's see the numbers by the end of the month.
As you know in aviation you do not even refill your tanks without a plan B ..... ;o)


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

I wish you all the best Paolo and hope the project goes ahead. 

I already have the quartz version and have been so close to putting in for the automatic but unfortunately I have my Omega Speedmaster 321 and Ploprof away for service at the moment and those will both cost a scary amount for service so my available watch funds are super low this year...... maybe i just need to sell some of my other watches to make funds available :-d


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

) keep everything! I'll work on a plan B.........


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

I've followed this project with some interest, ever since reading about it on W&W.

It's a beautifully executed watch with an incredible movement, sense of history and a use case which has a technical purity to it. I, too, was at first somewhat taken aback by the price _but_ upon reflection it makes sense, given its components and execution. As far as I'm concerned, worries about the price are simply because of the brand, which is currently not well known. If this exact same watch was made in the same way, with the same components, by a better known brand, it'd be flying off the shelves at this price point.

Anyone who buys this watch will be an early adopter of a brand which is sure to quickly become a hell of a lot better known after this watch. In which case, we'll be looking at the present day pricing as a bargain haha

Wishing you the very best of luck with this, Paolo!


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

The price is really fair for the quality, design, applied hour markers, 2 tier dial construction, and a supurb Dubois Depraz movement! And did i mention the best looking one ...In The World !!

For comparison - but not equal to an A-13A ; a Damasko DC80 is € 2.680,- NO Flyback… Sinn with SZ01 reworked val7750 is way more costly... No Flyback


----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)

I just recieved my A-13A from paolo, I wrestled with my desire to have a mechanical for a long time, but when the kickstarter finally came out, I ordered the quartz instead.
Here are a couple of reasons why, I am a pilot and fully intended to use this as an aviation tool. The fact that its quartz means I dont have to take it out of my collection and set it when the weathers nice....just slap it on and head to the hangar!
I love my Lemania 5100 powered Fortis, but my older eyes have trouble reading the dials. But I knew I wanted a Central Min Chrono. The price of the quartz while not negligible, sure beat 5 times the price for a watch I might be able to get in half a year or more.
I chatted with Paolo and he sent it out for local P/U cause there's no home delivery here in Guam. And what's more, he even bothered to set it to Guam time (yes Paolo, I noticed! it just cemented that attention to detail isnt just a dive school slogan, but an ethos from a watch maker to his customers.
If he decides to make the Flyback, maybe Ill get one as well, but I am extremely happy with this one!
Extra spare o ring kit and clear directions extolling that this is a pilots technical kit and not a surfers watch or for tennis players just put the icing on the cake! 
Would I change anything? The Kevlar straps lined holes are very nice, but my wrist is in between holes...no goldilocks setting for me. So, I'll be looking at other straps (naturally, would have even if it fit perfect)
Would also leave off the pilot watch moniker on face...I know what it is...
In the future if, IF Paolo wanted to do something else, either a bezel with hour markers or some way to determine hours passed would be great (like dots on outer ring of a skydweller?) 
Other than that, I love it, can't wait to add some pics of it flying!


----------



## Burgs (Apr 19, 2015)

Henry Bowman said:


> And what's more, he even bothered to set it to Guam time (yes Paolo, I noticed! it just cemented that attention to detail isn't just a dive school slogan, but an ethos from a watch maker to his customers.
> !


Receiving a watch preset to the exact time has only happened to me just a very few times. Not only is it excellent customer service, but to me it's a sure sign that one is interacting with a genuine watch person and not just a mere vendor.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Henry Bowman said:


> I just recieved my A-13A from paolo, I wrestled with my desire to have a mechanical for a long time, but when the kickstarter finally came out, I ordered the quartz instead.
> Here are a couple of reasons why, I am a pilot and fully intended to use this as an aviation tool. The fact that its quartz means I dont have to take it out of my collection and set it when the weathers nice....just slap it on and head to the hangar!
> I love my Lemania 5100 powered Fortis, but my older eyes have trouble reading the dials. But I knew I wanted a Central Min Chrono. The price of the quartz while not negligible, sure beat 5 times the price for a watch I might be able to get in half a year or more.
> I chatted with Paolo and he sent it out for local P/U cause there's no home delivery here in Guam. And what's more, he even bothered to set it to Guam time (yes Paolo, I noticed! it just cemented that attention to detail isnt just a dive school slogan, but an ethos from a watch maker to his customers.
> ...


Nice comments and constructive as well, HB!


----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)

Thank you guys, and thank you Paolo!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I just sent the project over the $60K mark!

Unfortunately... a long ways from the goal and only 4 days left to go!

BTW, Paolo... make mine a standard 3:00 crown/pushers will ya... for us Lefties!


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Henry Bowman said:


> ...And what's more, he even bothered to set it to Guam time (yes Paolo, I noticed! ...


)


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> ....Unfortunately... a long ways from the goal and only 4 days left to go!...


Thanks Robert. The KS campaign is not going well and somehow this is just what I expected, but it's was worth to try.
However I do not feel like I want to give up the whole Flyback project.
I'm thinking to self finance the auto pretty much as I did (as we did) with the quartz and the Brave 75. I will review the price analysis, will hold the same "spark plug" package, etc., but absolutely no mechanical/quality modification to the watch itself. Let's see what happen.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)

Paolo, It is a labor of love and you will find a way if you really want one, but I was a die hard fan of the idea of an automatic A13-A. 
But after some evaluation of what my needs were the Quartz fit the bill just fine.
It's not that the price is out of line on the Flyback, its just that for a pilots tool, I can have an easier time living with the quartz.
I guess what I'm saying is offer it if you want to as long as it doesn't hurt your other product line to do so, but I don't believe the market is there for them to coexist with a 5 to 1 price ratio based solely on us watch geeks desire to have an automatic movement.
If it was marketed as a daily wearer than sure, gotta be an Auto. But a specific tool for a group of people who more than likely can and do have more than one watch? Nope.
I'll put it this way and be done with it...
If you were a total watch snob, but decided to Kayak across the ocean, and you REALLY wanted a Brietling Emergency II as a back up to save your biscuits , would it matter to you that it wasn't an automatic caliber? Probably not even a little, you are choosing that tool because of what it does. Same with your already awesome Quartz watch.
But thats just this guys opinion.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

paolorange said:


> ) keep everything! I'll work on a plan B.........


Loved this comment Paolo!

Unfortunately, I feel it takes a "real" watch person to really appreciate this watch, the components and the work that you have sacrificed and put into the entire package! I consider myself a very "real" watch enthusiast and like I mentioned in an earlier post, it is even a hard pill for me to swallow. Also, IMO, there are not a lot of "real" watch enthusiasts that follow KS. I have contributed to 6 or 8 and I believe there was one aimed at the serious watch enthusiast (read - expensive)... and it never made it.

I do not know if 80 pieces are your break-even point, or even to pay yourself a small salary to feed the family, etc. Have you reached out to other wristwatch forums, seeking their support? I believe, I am a member of 4 or 5 others and have noticed there may be the type of clientele that you require (read - well-heeled, etc!). I am one of the few non-pilot watch guys who respects and admires, what it is you guys do. So, not being in the hobby/industry, I would suspect there are several forums revolving around this area. Perhaps, you could reach out to them as well? It only makes sense that targeting pilots would be to your advantage. Take some of that Breitling money!!

Again, Paolo... I wish you (us) nothing but the best of luck and applaud your efforts and enthusiasm. They are much appreciated by myself and a handful of like-minded watch-nuts!

Keeping my fingers crossed!
Robert

Edit: I would really be a fan of the Gator strap option! I think this would be an awesome look, with a nice deployant! Again, I am probably a small minority of the minority.


----------



## 007IOU (Mar 24, 2006)

Well said Henry. I thought that an automatic A-13A would be nice to have but after I really considered what I need this timepiece to do, the quartz just does it better - for me. I appreciate immensely what Paolo has created and his passion for a true pilot's watch. Perhaps picking up a second quartz is in the cards.......


----------



## Henry Bowman (Jan 20, 2019)

I want to subtly emphasize to Paolo that the Quartz is the bread and butter...
There is a terrible example in the gun world, which replicates this situation almost perfectly.
There was an upstart company a few years back called USFA and the were a specialty maker in the Cowboy Action Shooting section of the gun industry.
Purpose built and beautiful with affordable prices Colt couldn't touch! Even a web presence that was the envy of other companys with full color pics in detailed settings (paolo, take heed, need more web presence) anyway they were a huge hit and even started to hire some of the most noted guys in the industry as IC's like Doug Turnbull for his case color hardening! (Breathtaking)
The owner got a design in his head for a plastic Zip gun, a plastic 22 pistol (?) that could fit under an AR platform. The design was laughable, the execution sucked and his customer base were cowboys not tactical guys (who would never buy the piece of garbage anyway) but as the owner, he pressed on! Dumping tons of money into the project, and when that didn't fix the problems he dumped even more!
Not saying it was the only issue, but sadly USFA today is no more. There original guns are very desirable, but the Zip Gun is mostly credited with destroying a terrific growth company!
I know Paolos into guns, so maybe he will do some research and take appropriate actions, whatever that may be, but if its a tool for pilots, be a tool. If its a watch geeks wet dream, better come up with some other farkles to make it worth the difference in price.
Another suggestion would be to see if you could source Lemania 5100 actions by scouring the net and buying up used ones and only make the Flyback on a custom ordered basis....(saw a few paul picots in the $800 range..."send me a Lemania 5100 and I will build you a custom only mechanical A13A!"
And yes Paolo, I do charge by the hour for consulting fees, luckily I'm cheap, an hour of avgas in your plane 😉


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

One more question Paolo... are you planning on having these serialized? It would sure be cool to have a matched set, with the same serial #!


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, Paolo,

I've just come back to this forum page after some time away. I'm very sorry to hear that the auto hasn't yet got off the ground after all your labours, though not entirely surprised. There are a very few very high end bespoke watchmakers who manage to sell at an extreme premium price, but the A-13A auto is too cheap for that, though possibly too expensive from a relatively unknown brand for those like me who'd also think about a Sinn EZM1 or 1.1, or Damasko DC80. If you look at Sinn's prices, they and Fortis were very much at the toolish end of the watch spectrum 10-15 years ago. Fortis is relatively cheap, still, but Sinn's prices have risen quite a bit in the last few years - though on the back of a lot of technical development works.

I've got a Fortis B-42 Titanium Cosmonaut with the Lemania 5100. It's a great pilot's watch - not that I've done much flying in the last few years. I also have a Sinn 140A LE with the Sinn SZ01 movement - a modification of the Valjoux 7750. It's a great watch, though still overshadowed for me by the Fortis, and I'm thinking of trading it for something else and, I hope, getting another Quartz A-13A (I traded my first for the Sinn). 

Would I buy a chronograph because it has a flyback? Well, I have thought about a used Breguet XXI for $5k to $6k but can't afford it at the moment. It appeals because, though it's similar functionality to the Lemania 5100 Fortis it's more dressy, and has a 200-year old brand history. The flyback is a factor, but a relatively small one. 

Would I get an auto A-13A? Well, that's the other problem - the quartz model is so good, apart from weak lume, that it's hard to justify the significant premium for an auto version which functionally gains the flyback but loses one of the best features of the quartz - the quickset hour hand (great for travel, whether in the cockpit or in seat 45K). The Quartz is a great watch at a good price point; but there is so little visual difference between the two that it's hard to see the extra value in the auto - and I completely get the point about the cost and scale factors of the auto's price.

I wonder what would it cost to switch to a refurbished L5100, 5012, or a SZ01 movement - Tutima, Sinn and Damsko all have the latter or something similar - and add a 12 hour bezel and a date? It wouldn't have the purity of the original design, though's always the quartz, but I have seen watch clocks like the A-13A with bezels, and I'd be interested in one - particularly if I could get it in Titanium. Perhaps Fortis's case maker would sell you a B-42 titanium case - it must be similar dimensions and similar thickness to the A-13A auto...

Cheers, and good luck, Paolo.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

It probably would not be practical for a small brand and project, but over on the Watchmaking subforum , @Joe Horner posted an interesting workaround to avoid the low-crown problem, which he found in a Breitling he was servicing. Whether this was done to avoid owner prejudice as Joe posits or to avoid the crown digging into the wrist, I suppose only Breitling know for sure.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Alter the Brave 75, the Fabulous 55 are coming.....


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Something like this...... ?


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm just not going to get another watch until the flyback is available man it looks good.


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

Hammermountain said:


> I'm just not going to get another watch until the flyback is available man it looks good.


Can you please PM your email? Thanks.


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

55 are needed for this very special watch , and it could be that it stay`s under 100 pieces in total............. 
so you have a chance to own a very exclusive watch.

Made for the Aviators, and by the Aviators , this is not about size, and not about price, this is about the World`s best timing Device !!










pic credit paolo fanton


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

What a beauty! And beautiful photo too!


----------



## paolorange (Jan 28, 2016)

The A-13A Flyback Chronograph — Tried And Tested By Real Pilots


✓ A passion project brought to life by Italian pilot and watch enthusiast Paolo Fanton ✓ The A-13A is now available in a mechanical version ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool Stuff !! 
Awesome design  and truly tried and tested by the real pilots.


----------



## Neiko0501 (Oct 29, 2016)

paolorange said:


> Erika' strap. What do you guys think?
> View attachment 14115435


LOVE IT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neiko0501 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi Paolo, Sorry if this was mentioned elsewhere, but what level of accuracy are you hoping to achieve? Or maybe this isn’t that relevant if you’re only timing 60 minutes at once. I’m not a pilot, if it isn’t obvious with this question


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neiko0501 (Oct 29, 2016)

Neiko0501 said:


> Hi Paolo, Sorry if this was mentioned elsewhere, but what level of accuracy are you hoping to achieve? Or maybe this isn't that relevant if you're only timing 60 minutes at once. I'm not a pilot, if it isn't obvious with this question
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...and it should have been obvious to me to check his FB page I found an answer that's good for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

The pre-order page is open at a-13a.com


----------



## frank_be (Feb 28, 2006)

what a beauty this watch!
In the meantime I ordered and received the quartz version of this watch. 
I almost pre-ordered the FlyBack... I'm only missing a 12H totaliser. 
Just recently I saw a Thommen dashboard clock for sale; with the A-13A layout plus a 12H totaliser at the top. This could be achieved with the DD-module if the crown and push buttons would be on the left...








I know this project is all finished and a 12H totalizer is not the concept of the A-13A but If the Flyback would have the 12H totalizer; I'd preorder immediately.

Greetings,
Frank


----------

